# Bonnet Creek resort map



## carl2591 (Nov 28, 2011)

any one get or have a resort map showing building numbers to upload to resort review images section. 

Trying to figure out the building numbers. I can see the site on google maps

Wyndham Bonnet Creek 9560 Via Encinas Lake Buena Vista FL 32830 - Google Maps http://bit.ly/tzHA31

I would have thought by now with all the TUGgers going there we would have a current resort map online. 

guess not..


----------



## dumbydee (Nov 28, 2011)

Check on the DIS Boards there is a huge thread about Bonnet Creek with lots of pictures and maps.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 28, 2011)

I found the motherlode of info on bonnet creek.

can we need put a link to the DIS board site or use the map pictures, they are from wyndham, and post to images in resort database area?.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303&highlight=wyndham+bonnet

here a link so you can see the stuff..


----------

